# Japan



## collaboration (Aug 29, 2009)

How bad is radiation in Japan?

Thinking if I should still go to Niseko early next year...


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

collaboration said:


> How bad is radiation in Japan?
> 
> Thinking if I should still go to Niseko early next year...


Most of the riders on here from Japan glow in the dark, I'd stay away if I was you...


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

collaboration said:


> How bad is radiation in Japan?
> 
> Thinking if I should still go to Niseko early next year...


Seriously? You're coming here to ask that?

I can assure you that you'll be perfectly safe in Niseko, at least from radiation. However, you'll definitely not be safe from avalanches, earthquakes, or volcanic eruptions, or just plain and simple wipeouts on the hill...


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

No problems from radiation in niseko


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Niseko is fine, just dont go anywhere else or you will probably die


----------



## 6thgear (Oct 13, 2013)

Japan is perfectly fine to snowboard in. I went towards the end of the season to Shiga Kogen. Was just amazing.


















Food is great too!









Yes..I'm wearing a mask and a hat..It was below 20 degrees..lol I traveled from FL to board so I was freezing..haha


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

is your gopro mounted to your wrist, like a watch?


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

collaboration said:


> How bad is radiation in Japan?
> 
> Thinking if I should still go to Niseko early next year...


FFS Give yourself an uppercut. What a question, do you really think the mountain/entire North Island would even be open if there were the SLIGHTEST risk of radiation? 

You're probably the type of person who thinks that in Australia we ride to work in a kangaroo's pouch and fly to the top of the mountain via winged koalas.

Stop it, just stop it.


----------



## 6thgear (Oct 13, 2013)

koi said:


> is your gopro mounted to your wrist, like a watch?


I had around 4 different mounts with me. Chest, wrist, board, and helmet. All to get different viewing angles. We had 3 Gopro's total.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

hardasacatshead said:


> the type of person who thinks that in Australia we ride to work in a kangaroo's pouch and fly to the top of the mountain via winged koalas.


You don't!??? :sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> You're probably the type of person who thinks that in Australia we ride to work in a kangaroo's pouch and fly to the top of the mountain via winged koalas.


way to ruin a dream, thanks, just thanks...


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

No way Nivek, I don't like public transport. I have a private boomerang I use to fly myself to work.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

6thgear said:


> I had around 4 different mounts with me. Chest, wrist, board, and helmet. All to get different viewing angles. We had 3 Gopro's total.


Sounds like Japan is just the right place for you.


----------



## 6thgear (Oct 13, 2013)

Anticrobotic said:


> Sounds like Japan is just the right place for you.


Well...We did go a little gadget heavy..But the weather was amazing! I could not resist but try and get the best shots possible. We had some recording video and others on stills. I'll try and dig up some additional shots. My buddy has most since he's the photo guru


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

hardasacatshead said:


> You're probably the type of person who thinks that in Australia we ride to work in a kangaroo's pouch and fly to the top of the mountain via winged koalas.


Came across this the other day  
 31 Mapping Stereotypes From Around The World


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

Nivek said:


> You don't!??? :sad::sad::sad::sad:


Maaaaate, we ride emus.


----------

